# Luray Caverns Question...



## BILLVACK (Jun 22, 2008)

Does anyone know of discount coupons for Luray Caverns??
Thanks
Bill


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Jun 22, 2008)

We will be there next week.  I haven't seen any in the literature I have recieved.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 22, 2008)

*Luray Caverns Discounts and Tour Times*

What type of discounts are available? 

There are a number of discounts available from various locations. 

Among them are a $2.00 off each adult admission (up to 6) for 
*AAA* members with presentation of a membership card, a $4.00 
discount off regular adult ticket (up to 6) for those who have a 
*Ukrop's *Valued Customer card, 50% off a second regular adult 
ticket with a *Giant BonusCard *and a $4.00 discount off adult 
tickets available from various companies and some military bases 
through their human relations department. 

When do Luray Caverns tours depart? 

Guided tours depart about every 10 - 20 minutes 
throughout the day. Each tour is about an hour in length. 

The Car and Carriage Caravan Museum, included in the Luray
 Caverns General Admission fee, is a self-guided tour usually 
about 30 minutes or longer in length.


----------

